# Help on Joints



## ScottGoddard (27 Feb 2018)

I would like to build the below, but I am struggling with which joints to use. The structure of the unit would be made from 40mm all round, including the cross pieces. The top joints could be Dovetails and the middle cross piece could be tenon joints, the same for the bottom cross pieces. However, where two joint meets do I need to use a different joint so they don’t cross over?


----------



## sunnybob (28 Feb 2018)

FORTY mm thick all over?
You sure about that?


----------



## MikeG. (28 Feb 2018)

It'd be nice to see a bigger photo, because my old eyes at this time of the morning have no chance of zooming in on individual joints in that little thumbnail.

In principle, though, mortice & tenons can meet at a corner fairly comfortably, by taking a notch out of the top of one tenon and the bottom of the other..........or if you want to go really fancy, you could finger-joint them where they overlap in the depths of the mortice. You've a better chance with chunky timber such as you are proposing.


----------



## Jacob (28 Feb 2018)

What is the problem? It looks pretty straightforward and conventional. Mind you I can't see it very well either!
It looks heavy and wide - easier with a bit of support in the middle - a hidden bracket attached to wall?


----------



## MikeG. (28 Feb 2018)

ScottGoddard":29ufz80y said:


> ....The top joints could be Dovetails.......



Do you mean where the legs and rail meet at the top front corners? If so, a dovetail certainly isn't the right joint there, as it would leave a tiny weak remnant of wood above the tail. You need a haunched mortice and tenon there.


----------



## NickN (28 Feb 2018)

A bigger pic, hopefully :


----------



## ScottGoddard (28 Feb 2018)

MikeG.":ekbeuohl said:


> ScottGoddard":ekbeuohl said:
> 
> 
> > ....The top joints could be Dovetails.......
> ...



Yes, would you recommend using this for both joint at the corner?


----------



## MikeG. (28 Feb 2018)

Yes.

These junctions need to be carefully designed, but that's the basic joint you should use, subject, of course, to me not being able to clearly see the photo of what you are intending to build.


----------



## Harbo (28 Feb 2018)

Mitered haunched tenons

Rod


----------



## dzj (28 Feb 2018)

The sides I'd make with ordinary mortice and tenons.
The 40mm horizontal members I'd attach with fasteners, bolts, barrel nuts...no joinery.
It's a utilitarian piece, it's not fine furniture, so why bother with elaborate joinery that no one will see anyway?


----------



## ScottGoddard (28 Feb 2018)

Do people think the 40mm is too big? I would like to get it as close to the picture as possible, it looked like 40mm.


----------



## MattRoberts (28 Feb 2018)

If it was 40mm, then the top and the rail above the drawers would equate to 80mm / 8cm thick!

The thickness looks to be about 25mm to me...


----------



## Woodmonkey (28 Feb 2018)

MikeG.":3dxs2lf3 said:


> ScottGoddard":3dxs2lf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ....The top joints could be Dovetails.......
> ...



Nothing at all wrong with using a dovetail where the top rail goes into the leg, a tenon would do but the dovetail will be stronger. Tenons on the lower rails, they can be mitred where two meet.

40mm square stock seems fine to me for that chunky look.


----------

